# Lets build a ghostblind



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

changes already...

i changed the travel garment bag for one that sides on the side and not the middle. that will help putting it in and taking it out of the carry case. this one is a dollar cheaper too...

http://www.amazon.com/Richards-Home...ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2OFDDYXODMCV9


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

went to home depot and decided on 3/16" underlayment. 

it was much more sturdy than the plywood and the marker board. the weight is in the middle. four 2x4 pieces weigh 19 lbs. should stay under 20 lbs completed. i can live with that.

only $6 each, but that will raise my cost slightly. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Project-...89-in-x-23-75-in-x-47-75-in-1507142/202089010


so far i have $117 invested and am holding the wood, the adhesive spray, the camo burlap tarp and the mirrored film. pics later after some football...


with carrying case, total should be right at $140...


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Great thanks for posting


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

20 lbs seems kinda heavy, very cool build though


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Pittstate23 said:


> 20 lbs seems kinda heavy, very cool build though


yup, i agree... heavier than the real thing for sure. i went a just a little heavier for the stability. much more stable than the 1/8" plywood i would have had used to get to the 12 lb weight area... too much flex on the plywood.

it's 19 lbs. now, so once i cut some wood off, i could see it dropping to 16-17lbs. the adhesive, burlap and whatever heavy fabric i use to hinge it will add most of that back on. so i am hoping for maybe 18 lbs....


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

X-BowHunter said:


> yup, i agree... heavier than the real thing for sure. i went a just a little heavier for the stability. much more stable than the 1/8" plywood i would have had used to get to the 12 lb weight area... too much flex on the plywood.
> 
> it's 19 lbs. now, so once i cut some wood off, i could see it dropping to 16-17lbs. the adhesive, burlap and whatever heavy fabric i use to hinge it will add most of that back on. so i am hoping for maybe 18 lbs....


You might be better off having it heavier. The one downfall I see to the commercial model is that when it's windy it blows around and looks terrible.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Pittstate23 said:


> You might be better off having it heavier. The one downfall I see to the commercial model is that when it's windy it blows around and looks terrible.


exactly, any movement and it will lose some stealth...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

lets get started:

4 pieces of 2'x4'x3/16" thick underlayment 











2 cans of 3M spray adhesive, 2 rolls of mirrored window film and 1 12'x54" camo burlap tarp.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

i believe i am going to do a coffin cut on my boards...

like this:


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't wait to see the final result, thanks for sharing.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

ok, gonna cut some underlayment.

i have a table saw, but with the sizes of these panels i decided that was a bigger pain then it was worth. have to make a taper jig, panels hanging off the table saw, etc...

i thought a decent circular saw and straight edge would do. my angles are 45 degrees and i came in 6 inches on each side. i actually sat on a 16 inch chair behind a panel and it measures up nicely. i have a good blind chair i ordered that adjusts from 16-24" so i should be good in this area...

i can't decide if i am going to cut carrying handles. i am inclined not to, since i am planning on making some sort of backpack or sling case for this thing.


top side of panels cut :wink: next up, the long side cuts...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

i used the same jig and circular saw method to cut the vertical pieces...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

temporary binding... duck tape  standing on its own in a slight wind with no tie downs :wink:


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

well i have built a few guitars in my day and as i learned early on it's best to practice your idea on a small piece before jumping in head first.

glad i did. even though this underlayment has been sanded smooth, the grain and imperfections show through terribly on the mirrored film 



















so... i believe i will put my guitar finishing skills to work here and use a grain filler first and then a poly clear coat. wet sand it all til it's smooth as glass and apply some film again :wink:

here's the last guitar i built 
















btw, the blind weighs 17 lbs as is, so 18 lbs should be doable....


----------



## BuckyHunter13 (Feb 9, 2012)

This is a cool project, I'm looking forward to seeing the end result. The only thing I might want differently is the extensions so I could shoot between panels and not have to raise up over the blind. I'm sure this would be an easy addition.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

i'm having fun here, glad you are enjoying...

all my finishing tools and supplies are in storage. i will go get them tomorrow and smooth this wood right out... like glass...

i had some spray paint here, but no sandpaper. i shot 3 coats of paint and applied the test film. much better already...














some grain filler, sand down, poly coat, wet sand, poly coat, wet sand and we should be ready for the film...


----------



## G4Hunter (Aug 29, 2014)

FYI--I was looking at doing this project myself and I found a thicker mil reflective coating on the web. It was not very expensive. It was intended for retail mirrors in stores to provide overhead security. I do not have link at the moment, but it probably would work much better without all that finishing needed. I was going to use plastic board that is corrugated like cardboard and has slight ridges.

What I ended up doing is using a bunch of gift cards. I placed them end to end, then logged onto Amazon and ordered the real thing, using the codes on the back. Get it?

I barely climbed any trees this season, I had so much fun on the ground behind the ghost blind. It is awesome when deer walk so close. You can move and watch them. I had success.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

What if you used plexi? If you are using privacy mirror tint would this not enable you to watch the game through the blind itself? I could see that as a big plus!!

Another option is to try the plastic board used to line showers, its smooth, light and water proof. Will be a little flimsy but depending how you make the hinge it will add the strength needed.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

madarchery said:


> What if you used plexi? If you are using privacy mirror tint would this not enable you to watch the game through the blind itself? I could see that as a big plus!!
> 
> Another option is to try the plastic board used to line showers, its smooth, light and water proof. Will be a little flimsy but depending how you make the hinge it will add the strength needed.


the only draw back to the plexi is the price and weight. it's almost twice as heavy as what i am using and 3 or 4 times more expensive...

my hinges are most likely going to be nothing more than duck tape with the camo tarp glued down over the entire back.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

G4Hunter said:


> FYI--I was looking at doing this project myself and I found a thicker mil reflective coating on the web. It was not very expensive. It was intended for retail mirrors in stores to provide overhead security. I do not have link at the moment, but it probably would work much better without all that finishing needed. I was going to use plastic board that is corrugated like cardboard and has slight ridges.
> 
> What I ended up doing is using a bunch of gift cards. I placed them end to end, then logged onto Amazon and ordered the real thing, using the codes on the back. Get it?
> 
> I barely climbed any trees this season, I had so much fun on the ground behind the ghost blind. It is awesome when deer walk so close. You can move and watch them. I had success.


quitter... :wink:

lol, glad you are enjoying your ghost blind...


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

X Ol' Buddy, I have to say - I am really likin' on that guitar. Dang nice job.

I don't know much carpentry (metalwork guy myslef), but would definitely take interest in how you prep the surfaces and seal them.

In for the Win.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

BluMeanie said:


> X Ol' Buddy, I have to say - I am really likin' on that guitar. Dang nice job.
> 
> I don't know much carpentry (metalwork guy myslef), but would definitely take interest in how you prep the surfaces and seal them.
> 
> In for the Win.


well thank you sir...

i'm just going to apply a sanding sealer (couldn't find my stewmac grain filler) but i have some minwax sanding sealer that does the same thing. basically it fills the grain so it creates a smooth platform to work with. once it dries i will sand it down until it comes off the wood but remains in the grain. some type of sanding block with some 400 grit (prolly) sanding paper works fine. at that point i will spray a coat of polyurethane. let it dry, wet sand with 400 grit. repeat the process and you can go all the way up to 2000 grit sandpaper for the smoothest of smooth finishes... like glass !!!!! when doing a guitar or furniture you can then buff it out and get the reflective surface like a mirror.

i will probably not go much above 800 or 1000 on this project as i am not really looking to create a mirror painted finish, but just a smooth layer to apply the mirrored film.

i will post pics of the process....

btw, if you are really digging the guitar, here is the build thread from almost 5 years ago... :wink:

http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/lut...build-2-eastern-maple-carved-top-content.html


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

this would be really cool to use as a backing material instead of a camo burlap tarp, but it would be very expensive.

sure would look cool, but i can't afford to go that route right now...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003T1FZNE/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_10?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1HP5MJPHWV3WI


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

How 'bout Masonite?


----------



## G4Hunter (Aug 29, 2014)

X-BowHunter said:


> quitter... :wink:
> 
> lol, glad you are enjoying your ghost blind...


I'm going to use my real GB as a template for my knock off. I will use both at times. I was busted on the back (open) side more than once. But usually a good backdrop of brush is all that was needed. I might even make two individual side panels to bring along to ad versatility to my set up.
I suggest a small, light weight chair and a pair of knee pads. I found that every time a deer was approaching I instinctively went to a knee, so I went and got a good pair of construction knee pads and tossed them in my pack.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

I think I would rather see a post on your guitar building. Do you build them to sell?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

G4Hunter said:


> I'm going to use my real GB as a template for my knock off. I will use both at times. I was busted on the back (open) side more than once. But usually a good backdrop of brush is all that was needed. I might even make two individual side panels to bring along to ad versatility to my set up.
> I suggest a small, light weight chair and a pair of knee pads. I found that every time a deer was approaching I instinctively went to a knee, so I went and got a good pair of construction knee pads and tossed them in my pack.


thanks, order this one from amazon, should be here today. i have some roller blading knee pads, i'll stuff them in the pack...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CJJBBL2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Capt'n D said:


> I think I would rather see a post on your guitar building. Do you build them to sell?


post #23 contains the link to the build thread...

and no i do not sell them, although i have had several ask.

i may consider it someday whenever i get a place built where i can set up my all my power tools again. :wink:

i have $1000 in parts/supplies in that guitar. untold hours...

if i sold them i would have to sell them for $3000 or more, but i guess that's not bad for a custom guitar.

now if i could only play guitar worth a damn  :sad:


----------



## Holleman (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds like a cool project


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

ok, well i have decided to build a small GI Joe sized proof-of-concept prototype.

1. wipe wood down with napta
2. use paint brush or lambs wool to apply sanding sealer (pic below)
3. after sanding sealing dried, i dry sanded with 320 grit until smooth
4. applied coat #2 of the sanding sealer.
5. after sanding sealer dried, i wet sanded with 320 and then with 400 
6. next i sprayed a heavy coat of polyurethene with no runs :wink: (pic below)



sanding sealer:










poly drying:











when the poly dries, i will do some more wet sanding and at least another coat of poly.


btw, i recv'd my new stool and it has a range from 16"-20". it's kinda close as to whether i could shoot a bow sitting down. a deer probably, but hog, prolly not....

so i may be cutting some shooting slots much like the real thing...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

CarbonTerry said:


> How 'bout Masonite?


sorry missed this post...

what does masonite weigh?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

one step forward, two steps back. this lamenated underlayment is not going to hold up to repeated wet sanding runs. it bubbled on the edges 

i got a little frustrated so i just applied some film to a whole piece of the underlayment to see how blurry it really was. 

looks ok, much more clear than i anticipated. :wink: applying film to wood is not as easy as glass, but...

let me do all 4 pieces and i will set it up in the yard again and take some pics.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

the first panel came out ok... the second panel i did had that orange peel effect again. not as nice as this one...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

i'm on to something... nothing wrong with the underlayment.... forget all the sanding sealer, sanding, poly.etc... my OCD personality got carried away....

plenty of water on the wood and the film and after a couple of hours a nice reflective finish can be achieved...

pics tomorrow...


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

X-BowHunter said:


> post #23 contains the link to the build thread...
> 
> and no i do not sell them, although i have had several ask.
> 
> ...


Send one to me & I'll see if it's $3000 worthy!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Capt'n D said:


> Send one to me & I'll see if it's $3000 worthy!


lol...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

well its not perfect. i can still get some of the ripples out on the edges. not have bad though, total weight 17lbs. no backing material yet.

combination of mirrored film, aluminum tape and camo duct tape...

tomorrow i will take it out into the field and take some different photos of it. will prolly try to call a coyote in while i'm there :wink:

i'm off to do some scouting now...


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

X-BowHunter said:


> sorry missed this post...
> 
> what does masonite weigh?


It is denser, yet not as strong on the plane as the plywood underlayment you are using, thickness-to-thickness. Heavier, definitely.

Teh Editz:

Read the rest, mirror-blind looks really good. 17lbs, eh? Keep us up on the [apparent] effectiveness, please.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

G4Hunter said:


> I'm going to use my real GB as a template for my knock off. I will use both at times. I was busted on the back (open) side more than once. But usually a good backdrop of brush is all that was needed. I might even make two individual side panels to bring along to ad versatility to my set up.
> I suggest a small, light weight chair and a pair of knee pads. I found that every time a deer was approaching I instinctively went to a knee, so I went and got a good pair of construction knee pads and tossed them in my pack.


If you buy some, avoid ones with exposed rivets. I have a set with hard plastic "pucks" on them - the plastic did not seem to make all that much noise, but every time one of those damn rivets hit a buried rock, it would make a metallic "click" that seemed as loud as anything. The Wife actually had good luck with the $4 malwart foam-pads I bought for her to use in her blind. Obviously, you Get What You Pay For in something like that, but they No Clicky.


----------



## G4Hunter (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;ft_corrugated_sheets_panels;pg103140W.html

This is the stuff to use..its light and waterproof... See any election sign..they last forever and make great targets.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

G4Hunter said:


> http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;ft_corrugated_sheets_panels;pg103140W.html
> 
> This is the stuff to use..its light and waterproof... See any election sign..they last forever and make great targets.


hasn't that been tried?

didn't the mirror film have waves in it on the corrugated plastic?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

BluMeanie said:


> It is denser, yet not as strong on the plane as the plywood underlayment you are using, thickness-to-thickness. Heavier, definitely.
> 
> Teh Editz:
> 
> Read the rest, mirror-blind looks really good. 17lbs, eh? Keep us up on the [apparent] effectiveness, please.


thanks man...


----------



## G4Hunter (Aug 29, 2014)

There are better reflection materials that have a thicker mil. Come on rolls...I will search when I get time...I'm sure that would be the answer.. If you ever get a chance to inspect the real thing..it is made of this corrugated material. Definitely HDPE..high density polyethylene...maybe they have a thin layer of film (contact paper?) Between to remove the ridges..can't be too difficult.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

G4Hunter said:


> There are better reflection materials that have a thicker mil. Come on rolls...I will search when I get time...I'm sure that would be the answer.. If you ever get a chance to inspect the real thing..it is made of this corrugated material. Definitely HDPE..high density polyethylene...maybe they have a thin layer of film (contact paper?) Between to remove the ridges..can't be too difficult.


i have seen close up pics of the real thing and yes, it looks like corrugated plastic.

what is the thickness of the real thing? i seen the corrugated sheets come in 4, 6 and 8mm. reducing weight is always an option...



i have to go take care of a little work, but when done, i will take my new creation out in the field to see how good or bad it is....


----------



## G4Hunter (Aug 29, 2014)

I would check with them..the measurements could mean mil as in the thickness of the plastic...I'm not able to check mine at the moment but I'd say the panel thickness is about 3/8". Maybe a touch less


----------



## G4Hunter (Aug 29, 2014)

There are a number of suppliers for this type of corrugated plastic sheeting. As well as the reflective film.
This stuff looks ideal:
http://mirrorsheeting.com/


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

I tried a couple of different ways to build these and in the end mine didn't come out nearly as good as the ghost blind and after the cost+time of materials it just wasn't worth it. IMO The ghost blind is worth the little bit of extra money. If you are patient and just watch ebay or amazon you can eventually pick up one for around $169-$179


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks G4...

and Rex D, i am starting to believe what you say. i have a working prototype, but it is far from perfect...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

here it is setup in the field.

obviously where you place it is critical.

look how in both locations, the right side of the blind almost disappears... background and foreground is critical for this thing to blend in, but i think i got something here that will work. 

i also received my travel bag and treestand straps today. folded up blind fits nicely inside. just need to add some kind of soft padding to the interior of the travel bag and attach the carrying straps...

we're getting there... :wink:





























EDIT: i found and purchased some ACU digital camo material at walmart today, so scratch the burlap camo tarp on the back. the material i bought will look better and costs the same as the burlap...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

here is a video from approximately 20 yards away. only about the top 1.5-2 feet of the blind is showing due to the long grass. the camera is about 14" off the ground... i need to do another clip with the cam on tripod for a deer eyes view, instead of coyote of hog view...

0-:30 is me in a camo hat sticking my muzzleloader through each 45 degree port. the final 30 seconds is me doing the same with a hunter orange cap on...








EDIT: set the video to 1080P or 720P in youtube. it is in high def...


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Built my own and cost was around $80. I used a 4x8 sheet of 6mm choroplast and later added 2 more panels out of 1/4" p refinished birch plywood to make it 6 panels instead of 4. You really went thru too many steps in my opinion. Being in the cabinet business I had the extra insight. If I did it over I would just use the plywood instead of the choroplast. Also, in my opinion, the cloth fabric on the back is a waste of money. Just paint the back is sufficient. If you're going for the pretty look then the fabric is great. When the game gets behind you it won't matter about what camo technique you use as it will be over at that moment. Use a good quality mirror film for the front. I found mine on ebay.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

slamnationalley said:


> Built my own and cost was around $80. I used a 4x8 sheet of 6mm choroplast and later added 2 more panels out of 1/4" p refinished birch plywood to make it 6 panels instead of 4. You really went thru too many steps in my opinion. Being in the cabinet business I had the extra insight. If I did it over I would just use the plywood instead of the choroplast. Also, in my opinion, the cloth fabric on the back is a waste of money. Just paint the back is sufficient. If you're going for the pretty look then the fabric is great. When the game gets behind you it won't matter about what camo technique you use as it will be over at that moment. Use a good quality mirror film for the front. I found mine on ebay.


my total cost is about $110.

all the sanding, sanding sealer, etc. was NOT done. i just applied the film directly on the store bought underlayment. so the thread seems like i did more than i really did.

and for the price of the fabric vs. three colors paint for camo = same price...


now why would you go with heavier plywood a second time? do you not like the coroplast? to flexible?

thanks for you inpuit...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

lol, the back came out nicer than the front. here's the stool i bought, plus an 8" rake i shortened and wrapped in camo tape :wink:

i also added 3 tie down ropes and made a little carrying case for the stakes.

i have the carrying backpack semi under construction. once the last of the pieces arrive to finish it, i will post pics. blind fits very nicely in the backpack :wink: i will have to add some small paracord straps on the backside for tying extra stuff on(stool, rake, hunting backpack, etc.... )


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

G4Hunter said:


> There are a number of suppliers for this type of corrugated plastic sheeting. As well as the reflective film.
> This stuff looks ideal:
> http://mirrorsheeting.com/


that 5 mil sheeting looks sweet


----------



## bbates62 (Jan 5, 2015)

i always thought the ghost blind was made of a plastic type substance with a mirror on the front today when i went to cabelas to get some pro hunters boy was i surprised didnt know they were just cardboard dang talk about a ripoff


----------



## G4Hunter (Aug 29, 2014)

5$ for sample pack...5/mil is probably the answer.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

G4Hunter said:


> 5$ for sample pack...5/mil is probably the answer.


i agree the 5 mil probably is the answer...


----------

